# Dehazing



## JDP (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't suppose there's a way to de-uv haze a photo, is there? I haven't really looked, and it isn't a big deal as these are test shots, but I was just curious.


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm not sure what uv haze is, but ive haze and fog-like conditions fixed with unsharpen mask (in photoshop). maybe that will work with uv too


----------



## Remi M. (Oct 7, 2006)

Setting a contrast "S" curve in curves helps.
http://www.tipsfromthetopfloor.com/...2_GALLERYSID=46abcf301e2f12365dee7b6740771be7


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 7, 2006)

You'll never truly defeat UV haze, because it's an atmospheric condition.  Get a uv filter, and a polarizer.  The best results are had from being prepared at the scene.


----------



## Nov (Oct 10, 2006)

There is an action called HazeBuster from http://www.1clickactions.com that helps with some images. I have used it on high altitude pics and it does a decent job. Non-destructive and easy to alter the strength.


----------

